# Fraternal Greetings from a Traveling (Displaced) Mason



## Bro. Clayton (Nov 30, 2016)

Greetings Brothers,

My name is Clay and I am a Master Mason from Florida.  However, given the nature of my job, I have been displaced from my mother Lodge for quite some time (currently living in the Greater D.C. area) and, I am embarrassed to say, I have fallen out of touch with the Brothers who raised me and, in general have allowed my obligations to the Craft to take a back-row seat to establishing a firm career and starting a family.  However, the Light has never been far from my mind and, thus, I am now in communication with my Lodge in order to once again become a member in good standing.

I found this forum after attempting to reconnect with an old forum of which I used to be a regular member and found out it shut down a few years ago.  Nonetheless, I am happy to have found this place and hope to make it my new home away from home as I continue my path to perfect my ashlar.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 30, 2016)

Welcome !
(I wonder what the other forum was called?)


----------



## flameburns623 (Dec 11, 2016)

If Florida operates as does Illinois, you may have luck contacting your state grand Lodge to get the info needful to reinstate yourself to good standing.  

Welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 11, 2016)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Bro. Clayton (Dec 17, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Welcome !
> (I wonder what the other forum was called?)



The Sanctum Sanctorum is what I was referring to.  Apparently things got a bid weird and personalities clashed, ultimately leading to the owner shutting things down (according to reddit)...


----------



## Bro. Clayton (Dec 17, 2016)

flameburns623 said:


> If Florida operates as does Illinois, you may have luck contacting your state grand Lodge to get the info needful to reinstate yourself to good standing.
> 
> Welcome!



Thank you, Brother.  Yes, I was able to get in touch with a member of my Lodge and plan to start the reinstatement process after the holidays.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 17, 2016)

Clay Robinson said:


> The Sanctum Sanctorum is what I was referring to.  Apparently things got a bid weird and personalities clashed, ultimately leading to the owner shutting things down (according to reddit)...


My impression, from participating, was that there was a lack of participation in SS.  Yes, there had, for some time, been issues w/ the owners/founders


----------



## Matt L (Dec 17, 2016)

Welcome Brother, what part of Florida?


----------



## Bro. Clayton (Dec 17, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> My impression, from participating, was that there was a lack of participation in SS.  Yes, there had, for some time, been issues w/ the owners/founders



Nonetheless, glad to be here and find some familiar names/faces.  




Matt L said:


> Welcome Brother, what part of Florida?



Good old Jacksonville.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 17, 2016)

Clay Robinson said:


> The Sanctum Sanctorum is what I was referring to.  Apparently things got a bid weird and personalities clashed, ultimately leading to the owner shutting things down (according to reddit)...


I was on the TSS and enjoyed it... also enjoying being here as well..


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 18, 2016)

I was on TSS for a number of years. I had collected quite a bit of random info in messages that is now lost in the aether.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 23, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------

